# Bionic = Dead



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

Time to sell this phone as it seems development is dead on it and it is time to move away from Moto even though they have amazing hardware.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

K bye.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

great read. closed


----------

